# مشروع البيت الذكي



## yassermehanna (9 يناير 2005)

السلام عليكم
أود في البداية أن أهنئ جميع الطلبة بالمنتدي بانتهاء الامتحانات وأصبح الوقت أكثر براحة من ذي قبل

بهذه المناسبة...ولأني لاأحب الفراغ أحببت أن أشغلكم(حتي الأجازة تصميم  )

فقد احببت أن أعرض عليكم فكرة جديدة قد تنهض بالمنتدى ككل وأحسبها ستزيد الترابط والتفاهم مع الأقسام الأخرى

هذه الفكرة تم طرحها في منتدى العمارة والعمران بموقع الأستاذ عمرو خالد جزاه الله خيرا  هو والمشرفون على المنتدي والقائمين عليه حيث تم طرح فكرة البيت الذكي منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة و الكثير على ما أعتقد يعكفون على العمل بذلك المشروع.
هذا المشروع يأتي توصيفه كالتالي


المشروع يتمتع بالمواصفات التالية:


-توليد الطاقة الكهربائية باستثمار :


1-اشعة الشمس من خلال الواح الطاقة الشمسية 

2-حركة الرياح من خلال المراوح

3-المخلفات الناتجة من النشاطات البشرية من خلال بعض التفاعلات 
وبتأثير البكتريا بعد تجميعها  

-استثمار الموارد المائية الطبيعية باستغلال:


1- مياه الامطار بعد تجميعها وتصفيتها

2-مصدر للمياه المالحة من خلال المقطرات الشمسية بتحلية المياه المالحة باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية .


التكييف الطبيعي للمنزل وتقليل الاعتماد على المكيف الكهربائي باستغلال:


1-تصميم المنزل بالشكل الذي يمكن من خلق بيئة داخليه من خلال الفناء الوسطي

2-استخدام مواد البناء الطبيعية التي لا تحتفظ بالحرارة

3-حماية حرارية وتلطيف لجو المسكن من خلال تغطية سطح المنازل بطبقة مستمرة من المقطرات الشمسية  


-ري نباتات المنزل ياستغلال:


1- مياه الصرف الصحي الزائده لاغراض السقي

2- الفضلات الصلبة لاغراض التسميد

-توليد الغاز المستخدم للطبخ باستغلال المخلفات الناتجة من النشاطات البشرية من خلال معالجة المجاري    


انه لمشروع رائع لو تحقق


----------



## yassermehanna (9 يناير 2005)

ولما كان ذلك الموضوع صعبا على المعماريين وحدهم 
ذلك لما فيه من دراسات وتصميمات تخرج عن مجال دراستهم التخصصية
فقد رأيت أن يتم طرحه في الملتقي العام على أن يتم وضع منهجة محددة لإنجاز هذا المشروع الرائع سواء في المنتدي أو بالتعاون مع منتدى الأستاذ عمرو خالد للعمارة والعمران
هذه المنهجية تتطلب بالدرجة الأولى تحديد أولويات ذلك المشروع وتحديد مسئولية كل قسم من الأقسام ودوره في هذا المنجز الرائع فيقوم كل ذي تخصص بدراسة المشروع من ناحية معينة على أن يتولى عضو من كل قسم مسئولية التنسيق مع الأقسام الأخرى


الناتج من هذا المشروع لا يشترط أن يكونا تصميما محددا ولكن قد يكون اعتبارات تصميمية يجب مراعاتهافي تصميم مثل هذا البيت وإن كنت لا أرى أي مانع على أن يكون هناك تصميم مقترح كمثال يتعاون به مهندسو العمارة مع مهندسي الميكانيكا والصناعة والإلكترونيات والكهرباء وبالطبع مهندس الإنشاءات 

يتم فيه تحليل كل جزء من جزئياته من حيث الوظيفة والشكل والاقتصاد والكفاءة والمتانة
مع مراعاة البيئة وتطبيق مبادئ العمارة الإسلامية.........وكذلك مراعاة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ....... واستغلال أقصى ما توصل إليه العلم من إبداعات والاستفادة من عناصر التكنولوجيا الحديثة 

وقد اضفت بهذا الرد الملف الذي طرح بمنتدى الأستاذ عمرو خالد للتحميل

على ما أعتقد سيكون نتاجا عظيما بإذن الله 
فما رأيكم هل أطرحه بالملتقى العام أم أن هذا المشروع مجرد حلم

أنتظر ردودكم

لتحميل الملف
..
.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (9 يناير 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ ياسر مهنا.....

بارك الله فيك وفي نقلك للموضوع الشيق .... كما اشكرك كثير الشكر على تثبيت نقلك بالمرجع او المصدر الذي تم منه نقل الموضوع " وهذا على عكس ما يعمله الكثير بالاكتفاء بكلمة منقول" ...و أعتقد لو تم إضافة عنوان موقع منتدى الاستاذ عمرو خالد لكان افضل.....  

بالنسبة للموضوع اعتقد ان دور المشرفين في قسمنا له الدور الكبير بالتنسيق مع بقية مشرفي الاقسام الاخرى وتبني الفكرة ..ثم بناء فريق العمل وتنظيم الية للنقاش وطرح الافكار والبدأ في مراحل المشروع..مع تقسيم وتوزيع المهام على الفريق ككل ووضع البرنامج الزمني له......

من الواضح من كلامي انني ادعم الفكرة بقوة وعند تتطور الموضوع ممكن ان نطرح الموضوع للنقاش في كيفية الوصول الى الهدف...

لا اعتقد ان طرح الموضوع في الملتقى العام مفيد بقدر النقاش ما بين المشرفين .... حيث انهم يعلموا العضو المجتهد من العضو الاقل اجتهادا او المشغول وهذا سوف يؤثر في تشكيل فريق العمل الرئيسي والاعضاء المنتمين له ........


----------



## yassermehanna (16 يناير 2005)

الأخ صالح لك وافر الشكر
أعتذر عن تأخري في الرد
أمل التواصل من الأعضاء والمشرفين
لا أدري هل الموضوع غير مجدي بصراحة بدات أشك في ذلك
آمل ان أسمع آرائكم سواء كان بالسلب أو الإيجاب(الموافقة أو الرفض) ولن ينجح إلا بتعاون الكل
بانتظار رايكم هل نستمر به أم لا


----------



## معماريمن (16 يناير 2005)

*جمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مرحبا بك اخي الكريم yassermehanna والف مبروك مقدما على تجاوز الأختبارات  ، واشكر لك افكارك الجميلة و الطرح الرائع وقد تم وضع الموضوع بين يدي الأخوه المشرفين في المنتدى وسترى ما يرضيك ان شاء الله تعالى ويرضي الأخوه ، اما بالنسبة لي فانا اتمنى ان ارى مشروع مثل هذا يوحدنا جميعا بفكر مميز وراقي الشئ الذي لم ينجزه وطننا العربي (الوحده ) فاتمنى ان ارى هذه الوحده تطبق هنا ولو بالشئ اليسير ........

تحياتي العاطره 
اخوكم :معماريمن


----------



## المهندس (16 يناير 2005)

*يا هلا بك أخي*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..


فكرة جداً رائعة .. و ليت البيت الذكي أن يتحقق ..

الحقيقة من الجوانب الكهربائية يمكننا العمل على البحث عن سبل التوفير في الطاقة الكهربائية .. فيمكن استخدام الليزر لتشغيل الانارة و إطفائها و الكهرباء بشكل عام ..

العزل المستخدم في البيوت و توفيره للطاقة الكهربائية و خاصة في مجال التكييف ..

اختيار أنواع محددة من الاجهزة الكهربائية تكون أكثر توفيراً و مقارنتها مع بعضها البعض ..

و غيرها ..


تمنياتي لكم جميعاً بالتوفيق ..

وتحياتي ..


----------



## جاسر (17 يناير 2005)

وعليكم الســـلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أولاً: أشكرك بما شكرك به الأخ:أبو صالح
وأيضاً لاضافتك الرابط في المرفقات ...
.......

وبالنسبة لهذا المشروع فلاشك أنه طموح
ولا يوجد مهندس لا يؤيده !

عموماً لا أدري مامدى حدود هذا البحث
هل مجرد أفكار عامة, أم بحث تفصيلي 

أنا مع بدء طرح هذا المشروع
ولعل أفضل بداية جمع معلومات عن البيت الذكي
وعرض تجارب ونتائج الآخرين ..

ولكم التقدير​


----------



## yassermehanna (18 يناير 2005)

أخي العزيز معماريمن الله يبارك فيك  
وأتمنى أن أرى ثمرة ذلك بإذن الله كماعهدنا من ثمار هذا المنتدى الرائع

الأخ العزيز المهند شكرا لك هلى اهتمامك ونحن بانتظار كل ماهو جديد وحديث من مهندسي الكهرباء  

نعم أخي جاسر هذا رأيي أولا عمل الأبحاث وجمع المعلومات 
أما النتيجة النهائية فلا مانع أن تكون بحثا أو اعتبارات تراعى في التصاميم او تصميم فعلى لبيت ذكي كمثال على نجاح هذه الفكرة
ونحن بانتظار الجديد  
والسلام عليكم

ياسـYasserMehannaـــــر


----------



## مهاجر (19 يناير 2005)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جهد ائع وأفكار مميزة...  

على عجل من الأمر أنا لا أخرج عن رأي الجميع..  

سيروا ونحن معكم....

أستعن بالله وابدأ وإن شاء الله نكون من المشاركين....


----------



## moonbow (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم...
موضوع قيم بارك الله بكم


----------



## subcoold (16 أغسطس 2006)

بصراحة انا نفسي اعمل البيت الذكي ده


----------



## kain (22 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوة الكرام الفصل بين موضوع الاستدامة وموضوع الذكاء لان لكل منهما توجه يختلف عن الاخر ويشتركان بهدف واحد وهو تقليل استهلاك الطاقة في المباني فالاستدامة تعتمد الطاقة المتجددة في تقليل استهلاك الطاقة اما المباني الذكية فتعتمد الاتمتة وتكنولوجيا المعلومات في التحكم والسيطرة على ادارة الطاقة في المباني .......
مع الشكر للاخت سحر القيسي على الموضوع الذي تم طرحه واحب ان اعلمها باننا في الجامعة التكنولوجيا نقوم بمحاولة لاستخدام برنامج المحاكاة الحاسوبية في تقويم الاداء الحراري واعطاء ابعاد مثالية للفناء الداخلي وحسب اوضاع البناية المختلفة وذلك من قبل طالب الدراسات العليا وائل العقيلي ...........


----------



## شموخ الهوى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم

البيت الذكي ....... رائع جدااااااا
ولكن فكرة التنفيذ اتوقع فيها صعوبه قليلا
بكلا الاحوال الف شكر على هذه المشاركه التى افادتني قليلا

فانا اخي الكريم
لدي مسابقه على مستوى المنطقه التعليميه
وهي عباره عن كيف يمكن ترشيد استهلاك الكهرباء في البيت
وكانت احد خططي ان يتم عمل مشروع للبيت الذكي والتى تتبلور فكرته بـ 
مجسم بيت ,,,, عند الخروج منه تغلق جميع الاجهزه الكهربائيه والمصابيح وكل شئ يتعلق بالكهرباء ماعدا الثلاجه وهذا كله يكون من خلال ضغط زر واحد فقط دون الحاجه الى الذهاب الى جميع اركان البيت لاغلاق الكهرباء للاجهزه والادوات الكهرائيه .
ولكن المشكله تكمن .... اذا كان البيت به اشخاص بالداخل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ كيف الحل
هي فكره اخي الكريم .... ولكن لم تكمل فكرتها وحتاج الى مساعده 
ايضا هناك مادة البحث وهي عن الكهرباء ...... واشياء كثيره ..... هل تستطيع مساعدتي ؟؟؟
كلي امل اخي الفاضل .....


لك مني كل الاحترام​


----------



## ري ري (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع*

شكرا أخ ياسر على الموضوع 
بس أنا قرأته من زمان على الموقع و لهلأ ما شفت شيء من التنفيذ 
بصراحة أنا كثير متشوقة للموضوع 
فيا ريت تبدأوا فيه و اللي عنده أفكار يطرحها بسرعة ليتناقش فيها الجميع 
و ألف شكر مرة تانية​


----------



## محمدحميدعبدالله (2 يناير 2007)

:31: السلام عليكم 
الموضوع شيق لكن ينقصة التطبيق


----------



## red Line (20 مارس 2007)

مشروووع رائع 


ونتمنى ان يتفاعل اصحاب الخبره لكي تعمل الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## شامل الليلة (20 مارس 2007)

فكرة رائعة ولكن يجب ان لانتوقف عند حد طرح افكار فقط ولكن المهم ان نطبق هذه الافكار .
واقترح لتطبيق هذه الفكرة ان تاخذ احدى الشركات العربية ذات الاختصاص هذه الفكرة وتحاول ان تطبقها على الواقع . لان الكلام في المنتدى وحده لايكفي لتحقيق الافكار الخلابة ودمتم ...


----------



## احمد قوجاق (9 ديسمبر 2007)

فعلا مشروع رائع و لا تظنوا بأنه صعب ليكن شعاركم دائما لا للمستحيل


----------



## عباس مهند (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
عن طريق بعض تركيبات وتوصيلات فنية وتحكم بالكمبيوتر تستطيع تشغيل الاجهزة الالكترونية والكهربائية بالمنزل تلقائيا مثل التحكم بالاضاءة والتزامن مع ضوء النهار وتستطيع بالكاميرا الباب التوصيل على التليفزيون العادى تعديل بسيط وفى عدم وجود احد بالمنزل يستطيع الكمبويتر التوصيل بالفيدو مثلا او وسيط التسجيل والالتقاط والربط مع الموبايل وهذه ميزة الانذار من على بعد وايضا سخان الماء على عكس الثلاجة يتم فصله تلقائيا بطريقة اكترونية فى عدم وجود احد بالمنزل وايضا تحويل فتح وغلق النوافذ تلقائيا على مجسات الضوء والاستفادة من ضوء 

مهندس عباس مهند الكترونيات وصيانة سيارات وابحاث علمية فى الطاقة المتجددة


----------



## ولد خميس مشيط (2 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية yassermehanna وعلى الشباب الي تفاعلوا مع الموضوع بصراحة تفتخر الامة بهولاء الشباب الذين يسعون الى العمل في كل الاوقات وباي الامكانات


----------



## raheeq al-wareed (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك..


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 نوفمبر 2011)

افكار جميلة ...
بارك الله فيك الله يسلم هالايدين


----------

